# Which racks in vertical smoker?



## scbaird (Jul 11, 2009)

Just curious which rack positioning you all use in a vertical smoker. I have a Brinkmann two door model that has four possible positions - from lowest to highest. It only came with two racks and I have used several different positions but don't really know if I prefer one setting over the other. So far so good but I'd like to learn from others experience as to what has been gained or lost from using the different settings if anything.

Here is a pic of what's cooking this morning - you can see the slots for the possible rack positions:




Your thoughts?

Also - has anyone found an easy, cost effective way to add racks?


----------



## flash (Jul 11, 2009)

Well, the only real difference is the temps at each grate level can be different. I find the top rack can be as much as 25 to 50º different than the one closer to the heat. You can either add a few more gauges or some oven temp gauges to see how it varies.
 Unless you can find some rack that fit, the only option is to purchase additional racks from Brinkman.

 Also, if you could. In the Photobucket upload area, locate the upload options and select 800 pixels wide as your photo upload. This will keep members from having to scroll right to view the whole photo.


----------



## coachin&smokin (Jul 11, 2009)

In my smoke hollow #5 the highest rack is the hottest and it can vary greatly Whatever meat I needed to be more stable was placed directly above the water pan/heat with the temp probe.  I knew the top rack would be off quite a bit.


----------

